# Benadryl when flying?



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone give their fluffs childrens benadryl when flying and if so how much?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I personally don't give anything and have never said to myself 'OMG i wish I had given something.' Typically, if your pup is good in the car, they should be good on a plane. 

If you already know your dog is a basket case on the plane, hopefully someone has some advice for you! But I personally wouldn't use benadryl as a 'just in case' thing.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree with Stacy. I fly with Lacie and Tilly all the time and have never given them anything. They go in the car with me all the time and are fine on the plane. Lacie is best as she's been flying since she was 4 months old and she just goes to sleep. Tilly doesn't really like being in the bag (especially with Lacie as it is cramped) but it's only an 1 total. They both just sleep on the plane.

None of my show dogs (Lhasas) ever needed anything on the plane either. I think it is better for the fluffs to go without drugs.


----------



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

Well Lucky is totally fine in the car. We did fly with him once and he didn't sleep at all. I feel the same I don't like giving him a thing unless its neccessary. I think it was more my husband and I than him. He just isn't used to be treated like a "dog" like they treat them on the airlines. He cried for 6 hours and for 6 hours my husband and i were bent over with our hands in the carrier....probably shouldn't have done that but our hearts were broken. I didn't want to put him through that again but we want to go away to our condo in vegas and of course we don't want to go without him. I think it was more him wanting to be on our laps than anything. I just got a sturdi bag and i have been using it when we go on car rides and he seems very relaxed in it and likes to stretch out so hopefully he'll be ok and its just us be paranoid from our last experience.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

IF I ever had to fly Dora anywhere we would probably need to sedate her somehow. She can get carsick and will sometimes get on a roll and bark for extended periods. If you think your puppy won't behave on a plane and needs a little something you could ask your vet for a recommendation.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You need to talk to your vet. Benadryl can make them a little sleepy...but it will really only take a little bit of the edge off. For some dogs it does nothing. You need to talk to your vet and try a dose ahead of time to see how your dog acts. If your dogs truly needs sedation, your vet can prescribe something.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i agree with jackie about trying it out BEFORE flying. my parent's dog gets all wound up on meds that are supposed to make him drowsy. funny thing, my mom is like that, too!


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Sasha is GREAT in the car and a mess on an airplane. 
We fly to Florida from NY every month during the winter.
When I first brought her home from Bonnie Palmer at 12 weeks she was great, but one month later and after that she was not happy. 
We gave her benedryl (with my vets advise) and it didn't help her at all.
We give her now a bit of valium and she is better on the plane. She still doesn't sleep, but she is more relaxed. I keep her bag on my lap after take off and until landing and this helps her too. 
If anyone has better suggestions, I will be very happy to hear some advise, because as soon as it get cold here in NY we will back and forth to Florida.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't ever use it with Bisou, mainly because it would just make me worry about her being 'drugged' up and also Bisou is a relaxed traveller already... but I do know a girl who flew with her shih tzu (who weighs 15lbs) from Atlanta to Asia and gave her dog it so she would sleep the whole time which she did on a 15 hour flight. But I think that's a bit risky. 

What about that "rescue remedy for pets"? I think I would try that before giving them any drugs/sedatives.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I havent used benadryl but I have used nutricalm that I got from my vet. I originally got it to help with some separation anxiety but now I only use it for stressfull days like the 4th of July, or the groomers. Its a natural alternative, you should ask your vet if they have it. I gave it to Louis when we flew from DC to Seattle and I think it helped a little. He wasnt too bad on the flight, it was only during take off that he whined a little bit. He was on my lap in the carrier for most of the flight and then he cried a little bit more during landing. I think it was the extra loud noises that bothered him. Good luck flying!


----------

